# Question about Natural Theology



## Toasty (May 22, 2014)

Suppose someone uses the Bible as his ultimate standard to test all truth claims to see if they are true. Suppose he sees that there are philosophical arguments to refute things like Molinism, Open Theism, and so on and he uses those arguments in addition to what the Bible says. Would this be considered natural theology? I was just wondering because some people think that one can make philosophical arguments against those things in addition to using the Bible to refute those things.


----------



## MW (May 22, 2014)

Toasty said:


> Suppose someone uses the Bible as his ultimate standard to test all truth claims to see if they are true. Suppose he sees that there are philosophical arguments to refute things like Molinism, Open Theism, and so on and he uses those arguments in addition to what the Bible says. Would this be considered natural theology? I was just wondering because some people think that one can make philosophical arguments against those things in addition to using the Bible to refute those things.



Technically it is not natural theology to use philosophical arguments in relation to doctrines of special revelation. The arguments, however, would come back to basic metaphysical assumptions which are properly the domain of natural theology.

Those who presuppose the revelation of Scripture are still committed to natural theology; they only reject the idea of an autonomous or independent framework which is made the foundation for attesting the authority of Scripture.


----------

